# Appel facetime ipad vers iphone et inversement, est-ce possi



## lorena (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Personnellement je possède un ipad2 , et j'ai un ami qui vient d'acheter un iphone4
Les appels facetime sont ils possibles entre ces 2 appareils?
Ou seulement possibles d'ipad a ipad, ou iphone a iphone?
Et si oui, que faut il saisir, adresse email ou numéro tél mobile d'ipad a iphone?
Et inversement d'iphone a ipad ?
Pour l'instant, mon ami tatonne encore avec son nouvel iphone, et donc, suis dans l'impossibilité de savoir si la chose est faisable
Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner?


----------



## cowpilot (5 Juin 2012)

Ça marche nickel, je le fais avec mon frangin qui a un 4s, mais en wifi seulement.


----------



## lorena (6 Juin 2012)

Salut cowpilot, contente que ça marche nickel, mais comment faîtes vous?
Saisie adresse email dans contact? Saisie numero mobile? sommes bien en wifi l'un et l'autre
Perso, j'ai testé les deux, et ça me répond que mon ami ne peut pas recevoir d'appel facetime
?????donc problème d'activation facetime ou autre chose?


----------



## cowpilot (6 Juin 2012)

Je t'avoue que je ne sais plus, ça doit faire un an que j'avais valide sur mon iMac. Le truc qui est sur c'est qu'il faut que chacun aie un compte iTunes , et j'ai mis mon frangin en favori. Normalement avec l'adresse mail il doit toujours pouvoir te retrouver.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Peut être en relisant bien la doc FaceTime ou en demandant l'assistance Apple par mail , tu auras ta réponse.


----------



## subsole (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là ====>Utilisation de FaceTime


----------



## lorena (6 Juin 2012)

Ok, merci a vous deux, allons régler nos configurations fonction des éléments que vous venez de me donner, vous tiens au courant
@+
lorena


----------



## lorena (18 Juin 2012)

Me revoila
Donc, les appels ipad vers iphone et inversement, ça marche maintenant, sauf que depuis un certain temps, lorsque mes correspondants m'appellent, que ce soit d'un iphone ou d'un ipad, je me retrouve devant un écran, qui n'est pas facetime, avec un bandeau vert en haut de l'écran me signalant qui m'appelle, et juste l'indication "répondre", alors qu'avant, j'avais l'écran de facetime me précisant " invitation facetime d'un tel"
Bref, j'ai beau appuyer sur répondre, rien ne se passe, il faut que j'aille chercher l'application
Facetime pour me retrouver devant mon correspondant, en fait ça ne se déclenche plus automatiquement comme avant
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée?


----------



## cowpilot (18 Juin 2012)

Ta machine ne serait-elle pas jailbreakee?


----------



## lorena (19 Juin 2012)

Salut cowpilot, non pas de jail break, je n'ai absolument rien bidouillé sur mon ipad
Déja je ne saurais même pas comment faire, ni à quoi ça sert le jailbreak...
Pour l'instant, afin de ne plus être embêtée avec ce blème, lorsque je quitte mon activité sur ipad, je la quitte en me mettant sur l'appli facetime, memet en veille, et là pas de problème
Alors qu'avant, je pouvais arrêter mon activité sur n'importe quelle appli


----------



## cowpilot (19 Juin 2012)

Bizzare ton truc quand même... Aucune idée du coup. Sollicite Apple ?


----------



## lorena (20 Juin 2012)

Oui, c'est bizarre, maintenant ça ne me gène pas outre mesure, puisque les appels marchent de cette façon, mais j'aimerais savoir le fin mot de cette histoire, donc vais suivre ta suggestion et voir avec apple
Ce matin en réfléchissant au problème, je me suis tout a coup demandé s'il n'y avait pas ingérence de mon fai ( je suis chez orange en illimité internet) dans le système, je ne vois pas comment, mais rien que le fait de pouvoir converser gratuitement par facetime avec iphone ou ipad constitue une perte de gain substantielle pour les télécom?
Bon, je vois avec apple, et vous tiens au courant
@+ lorena


----------



## lorena (21 Juin 2012)

Résultat des courses : vu avec apple par express lane, soit je payais 69  et on me faisait une manip car le problème est connu, soit on m'envoyait des liens d'assistance, ce que j'ai choisi bien sûr!! Rien n'est gratuit chez apple...
Mais ces liens ne me servent à rien, comme par hazard, et d'ailleurs je pouvais les trouver moi même sur internet, parceque le problème en question n'y figure pas
Bon, j'ai a tout hazard désactivé et réactivé facetime, et on verra bien au prochain appel
Encore merci à tous pour votre aide
@+ lorena


----------



## lorena (22 Juin 2012)

Rien de neuf, hier j'ai eu un appel facetime, et comme j'étais sur une autre appli à ce moment là, j'ai eu le même problème , a savoir, pas la bonne fenêtre qui s'ouvre, et toujours, ce bandeau vert en haut de la fenêtre me disant " répondre"
Les aides d'apple n'en sont pas, les liens qu'ils m'ont envoyé ne traitent pas mon problème, je cherche partout une réponse.  En fait, on dirait que mon ipad se comporte comme un téléphone quand j'ai un appel facetime, et toujours obligée d'aller chercher l'appli facetime pour pouvoir effectivement répondre à l'invitation
Quelqu'un aurait il une vraie bonne idée efficace, ne serait- ce que le bon lien pour ce problème spécifique? Ou je laisse tomber?


----------

